# Paver Project DIY



## ironpony (Aug 19, 2010)

Being everyone likes to see others projects, here is last years. We (pops 86, wife and I) did all the concrete, grading and laying of pavers
there are 3200 sq.ft. of pavers took about three months to complete. We built the whole place it has been a five year project. 
finished the stone on the exterior this year now we can sit back and enjoy. first the stacks of delivered pavers 33 cubes
looking up the driveway last 100 feet driveway is 450 total, into the courtyard there are circles inlaid, and the front porch after pulling the circle forms we inlaid it with pavers to match


----------



## SKIN052 (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice, well done!


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice . . . gives the house a unique curb appeal.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 19, 2010)

Thats alot of pavers!


----------



## onion (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow...very nicely done.


----------



## dougstove (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi;
Nice job.  What did you put underneath the pavers, and how far down did you go?
How is the frost heave in your area?
cheers, Doug


----------



## ironpony (Aug 19, 2010)

dougstove said:
			
		

> Hi;
> Nice job.  What did you put underneath the pavers, and how far down did you go?
> How is the frost heave in your area?
> cheers, Doug



there is about 6-8" of #2 limestone 3-4" of 304 limestone
then I use #8 limestome to set the pavers #8 is alot more stable than sand
sand tends to wash out more and move in cold weather the 8's drain better
all the gravel base was down during construction and about 3 years living there
so between concrete trucks etc. it was well compacted and I thought ahead so
it was roughly 3"s low didnt have to remove much
not sure on the heave but our footer depth is 32" for comparision


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome!

I almost went the same route, by myself, but then we hired an asphalt guy.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 20, 2010)

Excellent job. Looks great. That had to be a lot of work but you also have to be very extremely pleased with the result.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks great, how is snow removal on a paver driveway?


----------



## ironpony (Aug 20, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Looks great, how is snow removal on a paver driveway?



I have a Kubota I use for the ashphalt part
and a jd for the pavers
I added a rubber squegee edge to the bottom of the blade
otherwise they get scraped pretty bad
they have a txture on them and all the high spots scrape
it wears back off though


----------



## timfromohio (Aug 20, 2010)

OK ironpony, I'm up in NEOhio - when can you and your crew come up and get to work on my driveway!  

Seriously, that looks EXCELLENT!  Nice work.


----------



## btuser (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn you!  My wife just saw your driveway!  She heard me whistle and thought I was looking at porn.  My driveway is 500' long!


----------



## Ratman (Aug 28, 2010)

You're hired.
Oh my, what a real nice job you folks did.
You guys built it all, man that is so cool!


----------

